# Where to order a canvas print from?



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanking you:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can't help you with that Brazo but if you fancy something a little different look at this:

http://www.printeriordesign.co.uk

Iv'e just bought a couple of landscape ones of my local area and think they are great. the bloke that does them is so friendly and helpful he has even said if i tire of them he will let me change them without charge!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I had one done at Canvas4life (http://www.canvas4life.co.uk).

In retrospect, i think they were a little expensive but the quality is awesome and very fast.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Groupon had a deal on this - might be worth checking


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

S63 said:


> Can't help you with that Brazo but if you fancy something a little different look at this:
> 
> http://www.printeriordesign.co.uk
> 
> Iv'e just bought a couple of landscape ones of my local area and think they are great. the bloke that does them is so friendly and helpful he has even said if i tire of them he will let me change them without charge!


There cool!

Shame you cant put your own image on them from what i can see?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Buckas (Drew) on here sells canvases of his work - http://www.drewbuckleyphotography.com/index.html

I had to giggle though when this came up top of google when i was just searching fro his website - http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=buckas


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

davies20 said:


> There cool!
> 
> Shame you cant put your own image on them from what i can see?


You can:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys, have emailed canvas4life with my exacting requirements


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

S63 said:


> You can:thumb:


Really!! i thought it was me just being stupid! i'll check the website again!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

www.actionphotography.co.uk, tell him that I sent you.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I use http://www.colorworldimaging.co.uk/ for all my printing and find them really quick.

You have to download the software which I really like because you can ensure that it's fitted correctly.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Oxford image company for me although a local one - tradecanvasprint gets good reviews

For the complete everything though, Loxley everytime


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Just to say thanks for everyones input

I used canvas4life and they did a great job. It was actually a photo of some artwork that I took and the artwork was then reproduced onto a canvas.

It doesn't look like a photo at all and looks like a painted artwork!!


----------



## Stripes (Nov 3, 2011)

I see you've already had the canvas done but if you ever want another one doing I've bought a fair few canvas's and my favourite company has been:

http://www.point101.com/


----------

